# Two and a half day heavy period and then spotting...



## kayab

We are ttc and I am wondering what is going on. So, my af was due Thursday and showed up kind of spotting weds night and then Thursday and Friday it was so heavy and kind of watery but a bright color and then on sat afternoon it was really dry and spotty again. Now on sunday its only a dark color when I wipe. I have always always had a five day period where it starts out moderate pretty heavy on day four and then dies off. This is so incredibly weird for me and I am so tired. Anyone know what could be going on?


----------



## shanmorgan97

I hope I am not much of a downer, but I have always had a normal five day period as well, also very normal cycles too. Once i started ttc I noticed my body doing all sorts of things....periods coming early, tapering off sooner than usual, starting late, and still tapering off early. I would just count this as AF and start figuring next cycle out. GL.


----------



## tmr1234

Have you just come off bc?

My be your linning just wasnt as thick as it normaly is and that is why you have a light af.


----------



## CuddleBunny

Hey hun. I know it may not sound like it, but this is normal. Even if you have had on time/five day flow for as long as you can remember; our cycles are bound to change eventually. I was in denial for quite some time about my periods changing (I went from heavy five day to light 2 day periods, with sometimes heavy five day again) but once I realized it IS my actual period no matter how different it is, it's made it easier to continue charting etc.

I would count your first day of heavy flow as CD 1. Good luck! :)


----------



## 21Rach

Yeah I've experienced it, it's unfortunately often a normal thing for women xx


----------



## kayab

Hmm, thanks ladies! No, I have not been on birth control for about a year. It's just so werid because I had the feeling that this was my month and really thought I was pregnant and then when af came I knew I wasn't. So the fact that it was so short and I had no cramping what so ever which is also werid for me because I always have some cramping usually bad when I am that heavy. Anyway now that I have no blood what so ever I almost feel cramping on one side and have had to go to the bathroom 3 times in the middle of the night the past couple of nights along with all day for awhile now. I also have a werid taste in my mouth, tender breasts, and feel extra tired. When I say we are ttc I don't mean we have been for months and I want this so bad my body could be tricking me I just mean we are ready for another baby and when it happens it happens. So I dunno I guess we will see what my next menstrual cycle looks like. 

Also my son is almost two and when my periods came back after nursing him they were the same as before I had him. The only time they were a little different was when I was on bc and they were lighter but still at least 4 days.


----------

